# Circuito de excitación de IGBT para un inversor monofásico



## pet (Abr 23, 2007)

Necesito el circuito de excitación para los IGBT's del puente de un inversor monofasico con modulación SPWM unipolar.


----------



## pet (Abr 23, 2007)

Algien que sepa de algun circuito comercial para excitar los IGBT's de este puente.....

PORFAVOOOOOOOR!!!


----------



## pabloandres (Jul 12, 2008)

mi proyecto de grado es un inversor de 3KW y use un integrado muy bueno para excitar los IGBT es el IR 2117 espero te ayude


----------



## Jannibal (Jul 12, 2008)

Puedes programas el spwm en un pic, y  a la salida pones un driver para mosfet como el que dice pabloandres o algun otro, eso va a depender de los igbt`s que ocupes, mas especificamente de la capacitancia y la carga de la compuerta del igbt. Para esa corriente de gate diseñas tu driver. Por otra parte hay unos IC drivers pwm listos que podrias ocuapar, solo debes a que frec vas a conmutar  y buscar

suerte


----------



## pabloandres (Jul 13, 2008)

este drive funciona muy bien con tecnologia cmos como las series de 4047 etc, pero no lo he podido acoplar a la salida de un pic


----------



## pabloandres (Jul 13, 2008)

si alguien sabe de algun dispositivo,como un optocoplador de alta frecuencia estaria muy agradesido ya probe con un 4n25 pero no funciono entran en corto los IGBT, o de alguna configuracion que me ayude


gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2008)

pabloandres dijo:
			
		

> si alguien sabe de algun dispositivo,como un optocoplador de alta frecuencia ........



Intenta estos (No los probé)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7737
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=8438


----------



## pabloandres (Jul 13, 2008)

muchas gracias fogonazo voy a montarlos y lurgo te informaciónrmo


----------



## jorge ap (Abr 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Intenta estos (No los probé)
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7737
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=8438



Hola, los enlaces estan rotos....


----------



## betodj (Abr 13, 2010)

Colegas al parecer hay  problemas con los enlaces de este tema


----------

